# Is a fuzzy old world



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

This is London's Bayswater district.
The image was taken last night, is intentionally blurred and is part of an ongoing project.
I hope you like it.










Canon EOS 1Ds MKIII + EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS @ 60mm f/14 - 25 sec exposure- ISO 50


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Thats cool, that would look good on a wall, maybe a nicer bit without the Macdonalds sign though lol


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry, but it does nothing for me - hurts my eyes as they keep trying to focus on something - anything - in the shot.

What is the reason for it?


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Thats the ice skating rink on the left isnt it?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm surprised you were able to keep your tripod secure for 25 seconds knowing what a busy bustling street it is.


----------



## Pauly_G (Jul 8, 2006)

I have to admit I am not a fan either! Mind you, brave to take out your equipment on a busy street like that.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

*@ Parish.*
As the title suggest .
The aim is to create a series of blurred but recognisable images of major London landmarks in both daylight and night light.
Is hard to get the right effect so I do a series of different exposures and settings until I am happy with the results.
Shame you don't really like it... it looks really good printed large. Still, courses for horses as they say.
*@ Nicks16v.*
The ice rink is a little up the road what you see in the left is the Whiteleys building.
*@ S500*
There is a lamp post right where I took the image I planted the tripod there to be out of the way.
*@ Pauly G.*
I am a 6 footer 17st guy, bold and with a mean attitude. I guess any would be thieves think about it twice before making a move.. so far so good... no thief has tried it with me.

To All .
Thank you ... as always, I am grateful to you all for taking the time to look at my image and comment on it.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Did you have the image stabilisation on or off ?


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

like the movement it and also depth in colour on the neons

looks like what i see every friday night


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

*@ Morgan*
It was on for some shots off for others I can't remember which it was for this particular shot. But, I am still learning how to produce the best I can with this. So yeah, good point I should keep track of it..


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

JohnWoods41 said:


> like the movement it and also depth in colour on the neons
> 
> looks like what i see every friday night


Funny you say that.. I was slightly p55ed myself..lol


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I quite like it TBH - not usually into this type of photography and would like to see the entire set for maximum effect.

How do you create the blur effect when tripod mounted - was it just a single shake of the tripod or more involved?

thanks


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

IGADIZ said:


> Funny you say that.. I was slightly p55ed myself..lol


id probably fall over and smash my camera off the floor!! but a few might be ok


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry not really keen on that, doesn't look artistic or technically very good to me. I do like long exposures of busy roads or other moving lights but with the static lights it just makes it look like you can't hold the camera still. I think maybe if the static lights were not blurred it would look good, good on you for trying though, please don't think I am just knocking you. Something like this is cool


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Igadiz - I like the sense of 3-D movement in a 2-D image, like it a lot!!


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I quite like it TBH - not usually into this type of photography and would like to see the entire set for maximum effect.
> 
> How do you create the blur effect when tripod mounted - was it just a single shake of the tripod or more involved?
> 
> thanks


The tripod was ever so slightly shaken 3-4 times during exposure... I am running a new idea of mounting a vibrating mobile phone to the back of the camera for my next image, let's see how it comes out...

This is all very new to me. I only came up with the idea a few days ago and I've been brainstorming as to how to implement it best.
I am open to suggestions, any ideas will be more than welcome.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> The tripod was ever so slightly shaken 3-4 times during exposure... I am running a new idea of mounting a vibrating mobile phone to the back of the camera for my next image, let's see how it comes out...
> 
> This is all very new to me. I only came up with the idea a few days ago and I've been brainstorming as to how to implement it best.
> I am open to suggestions, any ideas will be more than welcome.


If i were undertaking this brief i'd be experimenting with exposures of a few seconds, monopod/tripod and using a zoom lens and zooming in and out slightly during the exposure.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Thank you Morgan.
I shall give the zoom technique a try.
Any more suggestion are more than welcome.


----------

